# THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!



## icebucketjohn

*LESS THAN 100 DAYS TILL 1ST ICE!!!!









*


----------



## Tin Guppy

YEEEAAA


----------



## Lee in NEOH

I'm itchin' to do some fishin'. C'mon winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnowhead

Team ICE THUGZ is ready...


----------



## fishingfool101

Don't get your hopes up gentlemen. The way the summer is going the water temperature will never get low enough for ice. It's gonna be like last year. My prediction. Just saying.


----------



## lgmthbs

Good prediction.It may be years before we see ice like two years ago


----------



## laynhardwood

I have a feeling we will have fishable ice. Last season I was fishing on 7" of clear ice in northwest ohio. We had plenty of ice in places. East harbor was awesome the few times I fished it last year but that was only 4-6" thick. I hope we have a longer ice season this year. I charged up my vex yesterday in preparation.


----------



## westbranchbob

Only got out twice myself last year...looking to put a hurt on skeeter this year...c'mon winter!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

got out about 25 times last year


----------



## icebucketjohn

only 9x last season for me...real bummer., especially compared to the previous seson


----------



## ratherbecasting

Only 6 times for me last year. Hoping this year is like past years when we had a hot summer, we had a cold winter. Come on ice!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

WARNING: STAY AWAY FROM MY 'HOT SPOT' THIS SEASON!!!


----------



## lovin life

That looks like OSP and the carhart crew


----------



## Minnowhead

Hahahahaha!!! The carhart bucket brigade!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win

Looks like my drilling in that picture!! Just as turn my back the bucket brigade jumps in my holes.


----------



## icebucketjohn

FROST FIRST... THEN FRIGID TEMPS


----------



## quackpot

Tick Tock the clock isn't moving fast enough.


----------



## Minnowhead

Shake the mice out of your shanty and put the trickle charge on your Vexilar battery! It helps...lol


----------



## quackpot

Done and done


----------



## icebucketjohn

Eventho its 85 degrees and I just cut the lawn... I'm a dreamin'


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## backfar

Summer is officially over!!!!! Closer gentleman


----------



## Evinrude58

I am ready, even fixed my snowblower today.


----------



## Lou K

Evinrude58 said:


> I am ready, even fixed my snowblower today.


I can't wait!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Lou K said:


> I can't wait!


Your the guy who was catching the steelhead on like 3" of ice! Haha was just talking about you to someone I know!


----------



## Steelhauler

Most predictions say it will be a colder than normal winter for the region, but with more snow. Let's hope they are correct. I need to get out more than last year.


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## AtticaFish




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## laynhardwood

first ice last season east harbor state park ramp area 2-2.5" of ice. It was a little sporty that day but it was the start of a short lived 3 week period of good enough ice.


----------



## BIGEYURK25




----------



## Lou K

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Your the guy who was catching the steelhead on like 3" of ice! Haha was just talking about you to someone I know!


Yes, that was me last year on the V. I know the area very well and the flow was next to nothing. It is a rush for sure pulling those fighting chrome out of a small hole.


----------



## baitguy

lets not get in a big hurry gentlemen, it will be cold sooner than I'd like it, there's still plenty of open water season left ...


----------



## AtticaFish

I'd be willing to give up open water tomorrow if it meant i could walk on top in a few weeks............ it has been a long hot summer. Thermometer was under the 50° mark when i got in the car this morning and it sure made me smile.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

baitguy said:


> lets not get in a big hurry gentlemen, it will be cold sooner than I'd like it, there's still plenty of open water season left ...


...if there was a "dislike" button...


----------



## icebucketjohn

_*LESS THAN 60 DAYS!!!!*_

_*







*_


----------



## Minnowhead

Soon...


----------



## laynhardwood

come on ice


----------



## fishingfool101

This is what I'm talking about


----------



## Shad Rap

Close to 80 again next week...


----------



## laynhardwood

Shad Rap said:


> Close to 80 again next week...


What's your point?


----------



## Shad Rap

Point is I think its gonna be a mild winter...but who knows...


----------



## laynhardwood

It is going to be a warm start to December and then brutally cold through February. That is almost always what happens during La Niña winters.


----------



## lovin life

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thinkprogress.org/amp/p/7225c56569c2


----------



## lovin life

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thinkprogress.org/amp/p/7225c56569c2


----------



## Scum_Frog

Bring it on baby!!! Im so ready to be on the ice......hoping we get enough on erie so we can finally do our over night get together!


----------



## Steelhauler

Getting ready! Just finished painting a few tungsten jigs!


----------



## Scum_Frog

You need some gold color!!!!!! Perch love that Goldie Hawn!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win

Wes those tungsten paint jobs look sweet!!! I would buy those.


----------



## laynhardwood

Fish2Win said:


> Wes those tungsten paint jobs look sweet!!! I would buy those.


Agreed very nice Wes


----------



## Steelhauler

Thanks guys. It's tough painting 4mm and 5mm jigs, I have fat fingers! I think they turned out alright though. I would love to figure or a way to gold plate a few of them, but it's cheaper to buy the gold finished than it is to make them. But buying in bulk and painting them is definitely the way to go.

Wes


----------



## yonderfishin

First week of November. We had a day or two just last week where it may as well have been July , muggy and warm even at night. No hard frosts yet that I am aware of. Still to early to call it but I don't want to get my hopes up either. If we do get ice , ....get out there quick. Just be safe.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BIGEYURK25 said:


> got out about 25 times last year


About the same for me too.. But we did basically fish the same places lol...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> About the same for me too.. But we did basically fish the same places lol...


Yeah, I fished mosquito twice, and wingfoot twice, the rest was the lagoons


----------



## icebucketjohn

Getting closer.... Frost on the pumpkin.


----------



## Whaler

Don't worry about ice. Get out in your boat.


----------



## Minnowhead

IBJ is a die hard ice angler. He, like me, enjoys the hard water season...


----------



## beaver

I'd much rather ice fish than boat fish personally. Especially if I'm freezer fishing.


----------



## Fish2Win

Cute father/son picture Minnowhead!!! At least that little boy is smart enough to wear his floating suit.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Slightly below freezing tonight. We're one step closer! Come on La Nina!


----------



## laynhardwood

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Slightly below freezing tonight. We're one step closer! Come on La Nina!


I think in the next week or two we will begin to see a shift in the weather pattern. We don't normally get on the ice until the first week or two in January and I'm hopeful this year will be around normal.


----------



## icebucketjohn

*charge your batteries. check your gear, review your tackle & equipment.*

_* IT'S COMING!!!!!
*_
_*I'M SO ANTSY, I COULD PEE MY PANTS*_


----------



## fishingfool101

Don't pee your pants just yet. It's just a cold front moving through. GEEZ !!!


----------



## ostbucks98

I hope you guys get your ice but I'm feeling you might not get it.


----------



## Lee in NEOH




----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

I smell snow...


----------



## Big Oil

Water temp at Tappan today was 54


----------



## 9Left

...next several nights in the 20's!!! .... I know it's going to take a whole lot more than that… But it's a start !


----------



## BIGEYURK25

look at mosquito drop!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Water temps on the surface should start to dip below the 50 degree mark. Certainly, the water temps won't be rising any more this year and continue to head towards the hardwater mark.


----------



## Minnowhead

I like your thinking IBJ...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Well the picture I posted shows mosquito was at 47.5° at 1:30am and it is now at 46.5° as I just looked


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

WTH???? No ice yet?? Grrrrrrr....


----------



## lgmthbs

YOU ALL ARE LIKE BROWNS FANS.ALL THE BIG TALK AND PRE GAME HYPE.BUT IN THE END, ITS JUST NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. JUST TEARS AND DISAPPOINTMENT.


----------



## fishingfool101

Very true !!! I like your thinking LMB.


----------



## laynhardwood

lgmthbs said:


> YOU ALL ARE LIKE BROWNS FANS.ALL THE BIG TALK AND PRE GAME HYPE.BUT IN THE END, ITS JUST NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. JUST TEARS AND DISAPPOINTMENT.


Why are you yelling


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## bumpus

People that don't ice fish won't ever understand the urge


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sunday's snow was highly unexpected especially considering Friday's record high temps in the 70's., very odd for sure.... but Indian Summer is over and winter is approaching.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Just saw the 15 day and well, looks promising towards the end of next week but still a ways away


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## laynhardwood

It's a start and we gotta start somewhere


----------



## lovin life

Looking good Big Yurk !!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Accuweather showing overnight teens on 12-15!!
Pray to the Ice Gods!
You always make a sacrifice to them also, just send me a shanty, some ice combo's, jigs, ect., And I'll make sure the Ice Gods receive them.


----------



## icebucketjohn

We may have a HARDWATER Christmas Suprise Yet!


----------



## Fish2Win

icebucketjohn said:


> We may have a HARDWATER Christmas Suprise Yet![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming John!! I was on portage lakes Tuesday and water temps were 45 in Rex and 48 in east. It's gonna take some serious cold weather. I wish too but not getting my hopes up for this season.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

We always have ponds too which I've seen skimmed over multiple times this fall and once I felt like throwing a rock out and didn't go through, I think IBJ is right, and I think we have a chance gentleman


----------



## lovin life

A Christmas  surprise ! I agree IBJ. Get some fresh line on guys, sharpen those auger blades and find your ice picks !!!! IT IS THE BEGINNING !!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

A lot of W and SW wind coming in the next 15 days.....we need that bitter north wind blowing in!!!!!! Man I cant wait!


----------



## Minnowhead

Temps are Gonna start dipping at night!


----------



## AtticaFish

Can't happen soon enough!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ITS HAPPENING!!!!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ok we might have to go down and fish the Mansfield area in a few weeks...


----------



## Shad Rap

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 224739
> View attachment 224740
> Ok we might have to go down and fish the Mansfield area in a few weeks...


Why?..not gonna be any safe ice for at least another month if not more.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Shad Rap said:


> Why?..not gonna be any safe ice for at least another month if not more.


Ok Ebenezer Scrooge


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Shad Rap said:


> Why?..not gonna be any safe ice for at least another month if not more.


Just an observation bud, we will be sure to look to you for when it's time....


----------



## laynhardwood

It won't take that long in shallow bodies of water especially if it's not windy. If you plan on fishing large lakes like skeeter than it will take a longer time but the water temps are slowly dropping and it's getting close now boys.


----------



## bumpus

After the lousy year we had last year and these dropping temps it's pretty hard not to get excited..nothing like a cold morning on the ice listening to an auger chew a hole it's music to my ears


----------



## BIGEYURK25




----------



## bobberbucket

We need some temps in the teens or single digits!️️️️


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Still a start! This will make ice but slowly, hoping to be on some ponds by Christmas.... That's all I want for christmas


----------



## Another Fisherman

bobberbucket said:


> We need some temps in the teens or single digits!️️️️


If this is to follow suit with our cold winters we will have our next blast of even colder air to come in right after Christmas. They can only predict those artic outbreaks 10 to 14 days out. Thinking positive here, come on ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I can smell the ice being made already! Getting better everyday!


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll be following the Fat Guy


----------



## laynhardwood

That is really starting to look nice


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

single digit nights!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anybody know the ice dance? I'm getting ready to do it!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll be following the Fat Guy


I'm 6'5 300 lbs, sounds like I'm the winner of that! Lol


----------



## Evinrude58

One guy I ice fish with has you beat BIGEYURK25 he is 5'8" and 350 lbs. My favorite fishing partner when the ice is iffy.


----------



## Shad Rap

Evinrude58 said:


> One guy I ice fish with has you beat BIGEYURK25 he is 5'8" and 350 lbs. My favorite fishing partner when the ice is iffy.


5'8" and 350?..like to see that...keep him about 5 yards in front of you and you're good.


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

I see some single digits nights in the forecast!️️️


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## brad crappie

If the wind is not that strong normal first ice spots bye next Friday or Saturday will be a go also we don't need heavy snow! 2inches in skinny water am on! Let's go !


----------



## Fish2Win

Brad your problem isn't skinny water!! It's that your not skinny anymore. Be safe boys


----------



## Minnowhead

I'm one step ahead of Brad. I switched from Busch to Busch light in preparation for thin ice. So I'm good to go...


----------



## icebucketjohn

Fat Chance MH Ray


----------



## Shad Rap

brad crappie said:


> If the wind is not that strong normal first ice spots bye next Friday or Saturday will be a go also we don't need heavy snow! 2inches in skinny water am on! Let's go !


1 1/2 you're good...


----------



## brad crappie

Shad Rap said:


> 1 1/2 you're good...


I hear u but people on here all ready call me crazy!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Like I said I'm 300 lbs so I need 4 inches before I feel somewhat safe


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## laynhardwood

I'm 240 and I go on 2" but I know it's not very smart.


----------



## kneedeep

Anybody going to the Ice-Fishing seminars at the Cabelas Sat and Sun? Looks promising and just in time too.


----------



## brad crappie

I bet bye Sunday Indian lake boys will be out on 2 in!


----------



## fishwhacker

Indian was still open last night when i went saugeye fishing....note reels and superlines dont do well in sub 20 degree weather


----------



## icebucketjohn

ice baby


----------



## Billfish

Brad, let me know when it's 3 in and I'll be with you!


----------



## brad crappie

Billfish said:


> Brad, let me know when it's 3 in and I'll be with you!


Ok


----------



## Minnowhead

Lake Lucerne is completely iced over. This wind ever lays down and things could get serious real soon...


----------



## lovin life

You all haven't lived till you hear Brad in a philosophical discussion after 6 beers ! He had us crying on our Michigan trip. One funny dude !


----------



## lovin life

I told you MH. We're fishing next weekend son


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I agree with lovin, I think some ponds around if you get the lucky ones will be good to go


----------



## Billfish

lovin life said:


> You all haven't lived till you hear Brad in a philosophical discussion after 6 beers ! He had us crying on our Michigan trip. One funny dude !


Brad's always been passionate (in whatever state of mind he's in). Had Brad as a high school student and not much has changed, still a lovable, angry hillbilly.


----------



## Minnowhead

Brad could catch a crappie out of a mud puddle...


----------



## Fish2Win

Minnowhead said:


> Brad could catch a crappie out of a mud puddle...


Minnowhead he did it on a inch of muddy ice! I once saw him judo chop 2 six inch holes through 4 inches of ice and catch 2 fish Ohio crappies on 1/2 pound sewing thread. Guy is a freak of nature. His hand is a titanium spring bobber. Just sayin


----------



## Fish2Win

Billfish said:


> Brad, let me know when it's 3 in and I'll be with you!


Gordie I'll call you soon to catch up! Been way to long. See ya on the ice hopefully soon.


----------



## laynhardwood

My club ponds are frozen over this morning only 2 miles south of Erie. Maybe next weekend it will be a go but with the snow forecasted it maybe a bit longer.


----------



## Minnowhead

Brad is such a bad ass crappie fisherman he once single handily postponed the spring spawn so he wouldn't miss out because he had to work that weekend...


----------



## Evinrude58

It's beginning to look a lot like ice season everywhere I go.


----------



## quackpot

I did a drive by checking long Island and was so excited to see this I almost forgot how to drive.


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1

[


----------



## quackpot

That's not fair, lol. Where are you on ice?


----------



## Tinknocker1

lol no


----------



## Wally15

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 225283


your name wouldn't happen to be doug is it?


----------



## Tinknocker1

no Wally


----------



## Tinknocker1

who's fish'n tonight ?


----------



## 9Left

it's comin guys!! single digit temps this week!!!! ..... lookin good


----------



## laynhardwood

I am


----------



## bobberbucket

I've been busy making venison jerky for snacking while waiting on the HOT BiTE! I'm hoping to take my spud bar and do a little prospecting on Friday!


----------



## bobberbucket

. The temps for Wednesday and Thursday are looking even better!️️️


----------



## fishingfool101

Did you guys look at the 15 day long term forecast ?? 40's and mid to high 30's. These temperatures will deplete the skim of ice that already formed. The weather needs teens to single digits for several weeks before ice formation can build to SAFE ice. Plus the south wind is a factor. I think ice fishing is going to be a bust again. Just saying !!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Did you guys look at the 15 day long term forecast ?? 40's and mid to high 30's. These temperatures will deplete the skim of ice that already formed. The weather needs teens to single digits for several weeks before ice formation can build to SAFE ice. Plus the south wind is a factor. I think ice fishing is going to be a bust again. Just saying !!!!


It may not last but what ice does show up by Saturday or Sunday will be fished on. I disagree about the ice needing weeks to form I've personally seen parts of lakes go from open water to 2" in a night I've also seen 2" of ice turn into 5"over night. The extended forecast may look not so bright but I'll take a couple days on the ice in December for a preview of what's to come later on in the season.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> It may not last but what ice does show up by Saturday or Sunday will be fished on. I disagree about the ice needing weeks to form I've personally seen parts of lakes go from open water to 2" in a night I've also seen 2" of ice turn into 5"over night. The extended forecast may look not so bright but I'll take a couple days on the ice in December for a preview of what's to come later on in the season.


Perfectly said bobber!


----------



## Billfish

Fish2Win said:


> Gordie I'll call you soon to catch up! Been way to long. See ya on the ice hopefully soon.


----------



## Billfish

Sounds good. Looking forward to it.


----------



## icebucketjohn

My shanty is gonna be set up right next to Bobberbucket Dave's.


----------



## Fish2Win

icebucketjohn said:


> My shanty is gonna be set up right next to Bobberbucket Dave's.


John you wanna catch fish?? Dave will take em all! Better offer fishing away from him


----------



## laynhardwood

I wouldn't put a lot of stock in a fifteen day forecast that's for sure. Any days on ice before January is a huge bonus. The average temps in December are not conducive to ice making. I have been on the ice before Christmas a couple of times since 1997. If we have some ice before it really gets cold it's just a plus. I will be looking for IBJ and bobberbucket this coming weekend.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> John you wanna catch fish?? Dave will take em all! Better offer fishing away from him


 I was gonna let a few slip by while taking a coffee break.


----------



## laynhardwood

if you go by this forecast it looks like winter is here to stay but if I look at Inaccuweather it has warmer temps predicted. Who knows which is more accurate but I like the first one that's for sure.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

My ponds have 1.5" clear ice as of yesterday in Jefferson County. The forecast Tues thru Friday looks to set them up nicely


----------



## laynhardwood

Phish_4_Bass said:


> My ponds have 1.5" clear ice as of yesterday in Jefferson County. The forecast Tues thru Friday looks to set them up nicely


Nice start!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1

plenty of open water here rain tonight and tomorrow should keep things open enough to keep chasing saugeyes for the next few nights


----------



## lgmthbs

bobberbucket said:


> It may not last but what ice does show up by Saturday or Sunday will be fished on. I disagree about the ice needing weeks to form I've personally seen parts of lakes go from open water to 2" in a night I've also seen 2" of ice turn into 5"over night. The extended forecast may look not so bright but I'll take a couple days on the ice in December for a preview of what's to come later on in the season.


Its gone


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Not all of it. We're heading into some really frigid nights. We should have some fishable ice somewhere by Saturday. I'm a glass half full kind of guy.


----------



## AtticaFish

Gone? Ha! Yeah, you get your boat ready..... i will get my flasher charged.


----------



## bobberbucket

I'll be out with the spud checking Thursday and hopefully fishing Friday.


----------



## Wally15

let me no if you want a guy to tag along I'll be free Thursday and Friday 


bobberbucket said:


> I'll be out with the spud checking Thursday and hopefully fishing Friday.


----------



## fishingfool101

This is the week of Xmas. No SANTA this year unless he puts on wheels on his sleigh


----------



## bobberbucket

these are the only temps that matter between now and Monday. I'll be posting an ice fishing report by Friday at the latest.


----------



## bobberbucket

Wally15 said:


> let me no if you want a guy to tag along I'll be free Thursday and Friday


I'll shoot ya a pm Thursday morning. be a good day for prospecting maybe even get to fish a little. Only thing that will keep me off Thursday will be if I get called into work which is doubtful. Nothing is gonna keep me off the ice Friday!


----------



## Wally15

bobberbucket said:


> I'll shoot ya a pm Thursday morning. be a good day for prospecting maybe even get to fish a little. Only thing that will keep me off Thursday will be if I get called into work which is doubtful. Nothing is gonna keep me off the ice Friday!


sounds good I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## lovin life

If it takes several weeks of single digit temps for you to feel safe, I don't know what to tell ya


----------



## Gills63

You can never put stock in extended forecasts. In my experience any past 7 days and they just throw the averages out for people to look at. 

Every year people call the season a bust way before it's even close to the normal time for first ice. Optimism is an ice fishermans favorite tool.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll be spud checking PLX Thursday & Friday as well. Might be drilling holes and baiting hooks Saturday or Sunday


----------



## fishingfool101

8-year-old's quick action saves mom and dog after ice gives way
http://via.fox8.com/GgBD4


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> I'll be spud checking PLX Thursday & Friday as well. Might be drilling holes and baiting hooks Saturday or Sunday


Shoot me a text Thursday morning. If ya want a skinny guy to go first!


----------



## walleyeRod

quackpot said:


> I did a drive by checking long Island and was so excited to see this I almost forgot how to drive.


wow!!looking good thanks quackpot!!


----------



## PKAuD

I'll be out checking Friday.


----------



## [email protected]

Gills63 said:


> You can never put stock in extended forecasts. In my experience any past 7 days and they just throw the averages out for people to look at.
> 
> Every year people call the season a bust way before it's even close to the normal time for first ice. Optimism is an ice fishermans favorite tool.


 Right on with the extended forecasts, been checking these for the past 2 wks at home here. 2 wks ago they were not calling for 0 or below temps for this week, now guess whats on tap for later this week here in western PA. Lovin it, good luck guys, hoping for a better season than last.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday 1:23pm EST., NE Ohio, Akron Area: Snow Coming Down, Temps starting to dip.

Lookin' NASTY out there.... AIN'T IT GREAT!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

The last time we got on the ice in December was 2014, well me anyway. It was because of that huge polar vortex that happened. They are calling for another as we speak. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The last time we got on the ice in December was 2014, well me anyway. It was because of that huge polar vortex that happened. They are calling for another as we speak. Keep your fingers crossed.


Fingers toes and eyes crossed!


----------



## walleyeRod

Now who doesn't love a good Vortex!!


----------



## lovin life

Bobberbucket be careful bud. If you need a spud you can borrow mine


----------



## Shad Rap

Gonna be 50 saturday and 40 sunday...


----------



## AtticaFish

So far only showing Saturday as warm (above freezing) on the forecasts i have seen for my area. Unfortunately, rain as well.


----------



## laynhardwood

It will be a go for sure by next weekend in Northwest Ohio and most likely this weekend barring any crazy rain storm.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Gonna get some Waxies & Spikes today (Weds 12/14), in anticipation of walking on hardwater this weekend in PLX


----------



## bobberbucket

. I'll have my spud & rope. And I'll have these picks around my neck when I head out tomorrow.


----------



## 25asnyder

Who's ready to switch the vexilar on now brothers


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

25asnyder said:


> Who's ready to switch the vexilar on now brothers


Gonna be switching my superior LX7 on....


----------



## icebucketjohn

Loaded the Sled & Spud Bar in the truck last night. Will wait a few days for thicker ice to switch from the sled to the Clam Nanook Flip Shelter.


----------



## buckzye11

North Reservoir.... locked up!


----------

